# Custom Panel dishwasher fit problem.



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

You should have a kickpanel made for it that matches the one to the right of it.


----------



## vettegc (May 28, 2014)

ChuckF. said:


> You should have a kickpanel made for it that matches the one to the right of it.


The problem is the door would hit it. The door drops down an inch or two when it opens.


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

I think you are going to have to have a recessed toe kick, for the reasons you are describing. There's no changing the swing on the dishwasher. Maybe just make a solid, recessed toe kick in matching white.

Also I agree with not trimming the cabinet door. I think that would be my last option.


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

The dishwasher does not look like it's levelled/installed properly. There appears to be a gap at the top and the dishwasher may be too far back. I would look to make sure the installation is 100 percent correct before going any further.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Protocol. said:


> The dishwasher does not look like it's levelled/installed properly. There appears to be a gap at the top and the dishwasher may be too far back. I would look to make sure the installation is 100 percent correct before going any further.


this ^


----------

